# Taking apart a Mitsubishi Medallion WS55819



## Joak (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if it is possible to take apart a Mitsubishi Medallion WS 55819 Rear projection TV so that it can be carried in smaller more manageable pieces? With its current bulk we cannot get this tv up a flight of steps, we are hoping there is a way to split it up into multiple pieces. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I vaguely remember that getting the lenses re-aligned is a major headache so whatever you do .. DON"T *mess* with that area


----------



## Joak (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks =)


----------

